
Congress Doesn't Really Seem to Get Why the US Needs Self-Driving Cars - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/congress-doesnt-really-seem-to-get-why-the-us-needs-sel-1765257370
======
nanis
Except that we really don't need self-driving, remotely controllable, DMCA
protected, non-usermodifiable etc etc cars that only drive on what will
essentially become parallel railroad tracks defined by beacons.

See "Demolition Man": [http://amzn.to/1PcTxrc](http://amzn.to/1PcTxrc) (non-
affiliate link
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AIY58O](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AIY58O)
).

